# Rose Bikes 2016



## isartrailsurfer (30. September 2015)

Sammelthread zu den neuen 2016er Bikes.
Wer hat schon Infos zum neuen Soulfire 27.5 und zum Pikes Peak?
Mich würden v.a. die Geos interessieren, da mir die bisherigen Bikes zu kurz waren.

Her mit den leaks!


----------



## DirtJumper III (30. September 2015)

Pikes Peak Geo:






Soul Fire Geo:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrailsurfer (1. Oktober 2015)

gibts das Pikes Peak nur in M?
Das Soulfire in XL sieht interessant aus...
Wirds auch nur den Rahmen geben, weiss das jemand?


----------



## underdog (1. Oktober 2015)

isartrailsurfer schrieb:


> gibts das Pikes Peak nur in M?
> Das Soulfire in XL sieht interessant aus...
> Wirds auch nur den Rahmen geben, weiss das jemand?



das Pikes Peak kommt nicht nur in M.


----------



## DirtJumper III (1. Oktober 2015)

isartrailsurfer schrieb:


> gibts das Pikes Peak nur in M?
> Das Soulfire in XL sieht interessant aus...
> Wirds auch nur den Rahmen geben, weiss das jemand?



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen... wobei der Rahmen wird ja aus Carbon und deshalb insgesamt um einiges teurer.


----------



## BufYann (2. Oktober 2015)

When will the 2016 bikes be online?


----------



## -Malte- (2. Oktober 2015)

BufYann schrieb:


> When will the 2016 bikes be online?



They just announced on Facebook that they are going to add the new bikes to their website mid October. You can already order a (free) paper catalogue of the new lineup (will also be sent out during October).


----------



## BufYann (3. Oktober 2015)

-Malte- schrieb:


> They just announced on Facebook that they are going to add the new bikes to their website mid October. You can already order a (free) paper catalogue of the new lineup (will also be sent out during October).



Thanks for this information!


----------



## montero (17. Oktober 2015)

Als ich die Preise für die neuen 2016er-Bikes auf der Homepage gesehen habe, ist mir wirklich der Mund offen geblieben .

Da bin ich echt froh, dass ich noch ein 2015er abgreifen konnte...


----------



## locke_lancelot (18. Oktober 2015)

montero schrieb:


> Als ich die Preise für die neuen 2016er-Bikes auf der Homepage gesehen habe, ist mir wirklich der Mund offen geblieben .
> 
> Da bin ich echt froh, dass ich noch ein 2015er abgreifen konnte...



Same here. 
Haben ja echt noch mal stolz erhöht die Preise


----------



## -Malte- (18. Oktober 2015)

Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, dass im Gegensatz zu anderen Herstellern ja bereits innerhalb von 2015 eine saftige Preiserhöhung durchgeführt wurde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxid (19. Oktober 2015)

Bin ich froh dieses Jahr noch ein 2014er Jimbo abgestaubt zu haben.
2100€ und nicht mal ne Variosattelstütze - das ist zu wenig - gerade im Vergleich mit z.B. Radon.


----------



## fr3shi (26. Januar 2016)

Gibt es schon neue Infos, ab wann das Pikes Peak verfügbar sein wird? Finde irgendwie so nix aktuelles dazu im Netz...

Edit: Okay, befindet sich aktuell wohl noch in der Entwicklung. Vllt kommt es zum Herbst...


----------



## Jabberwoky (29. Januar 2016)

Post zurückgezogen.


----------



## Jabberwoky (13. Februar 2016)

War Heute auf der f.r.e.e. - Messe in München und habe dort natürlich den Rose-Messestand besucht.

Auf Nachfrage bei den freundlichen Herren aus Bocholt erhielt ich zum *Pikes Peak* die Info, dass dieses wohl dieses Jahr nicht mehr kommt. Sie rechnen *in 2017 *mit dem Rad. Auf einen konkreten Zeitpunkt wollten Sie sich aber nicht festnageln lassen.

Es wurde am Stand von Rose der Prototyp eines E-MTB gezeigt.





 

 



Leider war die ganze Messe auf allen Ständen von dieser Art Fahrräder verseucht. Die Räder ohne E-Antrieb wurden dann in der zweiten Reihe oder hinten im Eck präsentiert. Man hat fast den Eindruck, dass Räder ohne "E" nicht mehr verkaufbar sind.


----------



## montero (15. Februar 2016)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Leider war die ganze Messe auf allen Ständen von dieser Art Fahrräder verseucht. Die Räder ohne E-Antrieb wurden dann in der zweiten Reihe oder hinten im Eck präsentiert. Man hat fast den Eindruck, dass Räder ohne "E" nicht mehr verkaufbar sind.



War gestern auch auf der f.r.e.e. und kann das bestätigen. Ich habe grundsätzlich nichts gegen E-Bikes aber die Präsenz war schon erschreckend. Rose war einer der wenigen Stände, die Räder in voller Bandbreite präsentiert hatten. Bei anderen Herstellern gings nur um E-Bikes in allen Variationen.


----------

